

The Crystal Language now compiles itself - Find out how - carohadad
http://crystal-lang.org/2013/11/14/good-bye-ruby-thursday.html

======
a0
Congratulations! To me Crystal looks like a perfect language. A balanced
combination of D and Ruby. Looking forward to see how the macros will be
integrated. Hope string-based macros will be replaced with some real AST
homoiconicity in the future.

------
spalladin0
This is really interesting! Crystal looks more promising each day.

